# Why?!



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Why do people keep putting up conformation pictures that know one can help them with, im sorry but a picture of your horse crooked, on a hill, running past you and you snapped a shot, in the dark does nothing to help you or your horse. If you can not make your horse stand still, on level graund (AND SQUARE) for the 5 seconds to take the picture you might as well not put anything up. Because "these are the best i have" does nothing for the people trying to help.

End of rant


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

Casey02 said:


> Why do people keep putting up conformation pictures that know one can help them with, im sorry but a picture of your horse crooked, on a hill, running past you and you snapped a shot, in the dark does nothing to help you or your horse. If you can not make your horse stand still, on level graund (AND SQUARE) for the 5 seconds to take the picture you might as well not put anything up. Because "these are the best i have" does nothing for the people trying to help.
> 
> End of rant


Lol I just put up some nearly useless conformation pictures. Getting my mare to stand still is no problem but I didn't go out to the barn today to take conformation pictures but saw this section and just thought I'd post them here anyway since some of them were alright. I plan on taking actual conformation pictures by the end of the week. 

Understandable on your end trying to help but I didn't put them up for a very serious conformation critique. I thought this was more for fun. I do understand your point though, so no worries.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Haha no i do understand that, your out at the barn snap some pictures come back and want a critique. But you might as well wait to post the good ones if you want some good critique. Unstead of saying things like oh he/she on a hill he/she doesnt always stand under his/herself. 

I also want my horse critiqued but im waiting until all of his hair is off from the winter (hairy beast!) and until a get nice pictures of him


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

Casey02 said:


> Haha no i do understand that, your out at the barn snap some pictures come back and want a critique. But you might as well wait to post the good ones if you want some good critique. Unstead of saying things like oh he/she on a hill he/she doesnt always stand under his/herself.
> 
> I also want my horse critiqued but im waiting until all of his hair is off from the winter (hairy beast!) and until a get nice pictures of him




Yea, I guess waiting is probably a better idea lol. Maybe I'm just too impatient! lol


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Me to it has been killing me to wait all winter lol!


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

I hate it when they preface it by saying "i know these aren't good confo pics but......"

Well if they aren't good then don't put them up, because you won't get accurate responses and the responses you do get will be people telling you they can't critique because the pictures suck.

Totally agree!


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

IquitosARG10- its the BUUUTT that kills me haha because they do it anyway!


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

hahaha RIGHT?! I read that and just think to myself "well, if it's your horse why don't you take some proper pics next time you're at the barn so that then you can get some helpful critiques?"

*palm to forehead*


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Couldnt have said it better!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Why? Probably for the same reason people think they can critique horses from pictures to begin with.

You can't provide an accurate critque of a horse from pictures. All you can do is key in on some basics, and even then you are critiquing a picture - not a horse. A horse can only be assessed accurately in person. Plus, a horse should be critiqued in natural as well as posed stances. Artificially posed stances can hide quite a few issues you wouldn't miss in a natural stance.

With that in mind, I don't see why people put up such a fuss about pictures. If they are good for conformation fine. If not, you do the best with what you have.

I get far more tired of people complaining about pictures than I do about poor pictures themselves. 

After all, this is supposed to be fun - not a PITA...

Just my opinion...


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I get sick of people complaining about them too but if your picture is almost black or something like that how are they suppose to critique them in the first place


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I get its for fun but i also think people want nice accurate critique too


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I understand. I just continuously have to chuckle at people that judge horses from pictures and arrive at conclusions, when to properly judge a horse you have to put your hands on it. Hoof quality, joints, muscle tie-ins, tendons, and ligaments are among the most important conformation issues there are, and you can't assess those from pictures.

But it is fun to pick out what we can see from pictures, and we learn a lot doing so - just so we understand it is only picking out the obvious and not a true conformation assessment...no matter what the quality of pictures or video....


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

What drives me absolutely CRAZY is that everyone always seems to say that every horse is "slightly sickle hocked".


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Faceman- oh yes you can only do so much from a picture, i do agree with that! I also like to learn from the pictures as well. plus its fun to see other horses!

Iquito- ohh they all have problems lol


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't really like when people put up their horse photos and say "tear them apart". I know there is some good knowing the conformational faults of your horse, but sometimes I feel like a lot of people do it to confirm their fear that their horse is ugly... Like the girls on Youtube who post videos that say "Am I Ugly? (Be Honest)"... It's validating negative energy in my mind. You don't need somebody on a computer to point out your teeniest faults. If you love and own the horse, and he performs well, I wouldn't sweat the small stuff. Post in horse photos instead and get lots of compliments, lol. Maybe I'm just a softie..


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

oh vair oh-Haha thats understandable to, some people might like to know what is wrong with their horse to help prevent future problems if possible!


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

I think it is wrong for someone to say 'can I have a critique on this horse' and then go around and say 'these are bad pics'

I feel that is just kind of a waist of time


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

^^^ Me too i mean all you can do is your best to help the OP with what they have given you


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Casey02 said:


> oh vair oh-Haha


What language is that?...:rofl:


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Sounds like im trying to speak french or something lol


----------



## Appy mom (Mar 1, 2012)

Casey02 said:


> Why do people keep putting up conformation pictures that know one can help them with, im sorry but a picture of your horse crooked, on a hill, running past you and you snapped a shot, in the dark does nothing to help you or your horse. If you can not make your horse stand still, on level graund (AND SQUARE) for the 5 seconds to take the picture you might as well not put anything up. Because "these are the best i have" does nothing for the people trying to help.
> 
> End of rant


It's supposed to be fun? If I wanted a professional evaluation I would pay a judge to critique my horse and not post it on an Internet forum where anyone can reply! In a perfect world I could get her to stand square while I snapped her picture. But, with no help and getting the best shot that I can I thought it would be fun to see what other horse owners thought about her! I enjoy hearing what others think about my girl and wasn't expecting anything other than that! No stress and no big deal! If you can't critique from the pictures posted then don't! Just go to the next post! I personally enjoy seeing other people's horses! . So try to keep a sense of humor and post only to the ones that you feel have the picture quality you need.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Faceman said:


> What language is that?...:rofl:


Phonetic spelling of "overo", the pattern.  Sounds fun.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

But, but, it's so much fun to try to point out any potential conformational issues from pictures like this.....


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

^^^^"Sickle hocked!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Ha-Ha!!! See how pictures can fool you, he's post legged!!!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I like doing critiques, but if the pics aren't decent enough to actually do an okay critique, I just don't do one. 

As far as anyone laying hands on a horse for physically critiquing it, you wouldn't get that at a show...maybe at a pre-purchase thing, where you are actually able to get your hands on a potential horse, but as far as showing, where 'critiquing' horses takes place the most, judges aren't allowed to touch the horses as a general rule.


----------



## Appy mom (Mar 1, 2012)

smrobs said:


> But, but, it's so much fun to try to point out any potential conformational issues from pictures like this.....


How about" he's got a kind eye and seems inquisitive but, it's hard to see him because his nose is HUGE!" if they really wanted a good conformation critique hopefully they would post better pictures. :lol: try to keep the humor and have fun! Life's too short! Like I said, I posted for fun, no other reason.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

smrobs said:


> But, but, it's so much fun to try to point out any potential conformational issues from pictures like this.....


He has a kind eye - must be a great performance horse...:rofl:


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Appy mom said:


> It's supposed to be fun? If I wanted a professional evaluation I would pay a judge to critique my horse and not post it on an Internet forum where anyone can reply! In a perfect world I could get her to stand square while I snapped her picture. But, with no help and getting the best shot that I can I thought it would be fun to see what other horse owners thought about her! I enjoy hearing what others think about my girl and wasn't expecting anything other than that! No stress and no big deal! If you can't critique from the pictures posted then don't! Just go to the next post! I personally enjoy seeing other people's horses! . So try to keep a sense of humor and post only to the ones that you feel have the picture quality you need.


Actually, the "fun" forum for photos is the "horse pictures" forum - the critique forum is just that, a forum for the serious critique of a horse's conformation. As to just "don't critique" them, then you have an OP who gets their feelings hurt as no one responds *and* who never learns why the photos provided were not appropriate for conformational critique. As part of the purpose of this site is education, it is more beneficial to offer information to the OP as to what photos are most useful for crititque and suggest posting such photos.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Appy mom i understand its for fun and you can only do so much with a picture but look at the picture smrobs posted what are you suppose to say to that, im digging the green stash??

My point was if people want a critique then just start out with posting pictures worth critiquing, im not trying to bash on anyone. But when people get sad that know one critiques there picture there is a reason for it, it looks like smrobs pic and know one can help them


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Agreed Mac, but part of the problem is that so many OPs don't really _want_ a critique, they just want people to gush over their animal, then get peeved when someone actually points out something less than perfect about their beloved Poopsie. :?


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Like i said before i really want a critique of my boy but he is fuzzy and shedding, and looks horrible right now lol and its worth waiting for him to shed out and to get any decient answers back


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't need to post my horses' pics for confo critiques; I can tell you myself what issues they have. :wink:


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

themacpack said:


> Actually, the "fun" forum for photos is the "horse pictures" forum - the critique forum is just that, a forum for the serious critique of a horse's conformation. As to just "don't critique" them, then you have an OP who gets their feelings hurt as no one responds *and* who never learns why the photos provided were not appropriate for conformational critique. As part of the purpose of this site is education, it is more beneficial to offer information to the OP as to what photos are most useful for crititque and suggest posting such photos.


Certainly true to a degree, but on the flipside how many times do you see a bunch of people jump on the "better pictures" bandwagon and then when better pictures are posted they either don't contribute or contribute something like "kind eye" or "pretty head" or some other comment that has to do with aesthetics rather than conformation. I sometimes wonder if some people don't just tune in to conformation threads so they can say "need better pictures"...not everyone, of course. Like everyone else, there are times I think I see an issue (good or bad) and would like a better picture to zero in on it a bit, and there are times when I don't comment at all because the pictures aren't definitive enough to make a judgment. But there are also times when I see something in a horse's conformation I would like to point out to the OP, but there is such a deluge of "better pictures" posts, I don't even bother.

It's just a pet peeve of mine. We all know new people post for critiques without reading stickies or informational threads about how to take confo pictures, and there is nothing wrong with a gentle reminder, but too many times threads ends up with 15 posts, 14 of which are asking for better pictures - some of the posts borderline rude.

We all have our pet peeves - it's just one of mine. Being somewhat opinionated, I'm sure I make a lot of people's pet peeve lists...:rofl:


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

mom2pride said:


> I like doing critiques, but if the pics aren't decent enough to actually do an okay critique, I just don't do one.
> 
> As far as anyone laying hands on a horse for physically critiquing it, you wouldn't get that at a show...maybe at a pre-purchase thing, where you are actually able to get your hands on a potential horse, but as far as showing, where 'critiquing' horses takes place the most, judges aren't allowed to touch the horses as a general rule.


And that would be exactly why critique judging in a "show" is NOT a professional and complete critique...it is primarily for aesthetics...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Since all the critiquers are already on this thread... I was wondering if you could critique my horse. It's not a very good shot but I think you can probably see enough to get the job done.


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

themacpack said:


> Actually, the "fun" forum for photos is the "horse pictures" forum - the critique forum is just that, a forum for the serious critique of a horse's conformation. As to just "don't critique" them, then you have an OP who gets their feelings hurt as no one responds *and* who never learns why the photos provided were not appropriate for conformational critique. As part of the purpose of this site is education, it is more beneficial to offer information to the OP as to what photos are most useful for crititque and suggest posting such photos.


If I post pictures and say that I know they aren't good for conformation, my feelings will not be hurt if no one posts LOL. In fact, I wouldn't be upset if no one replied to any of my posts.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

farmpony84 said:


> Since all the critiquers are already on this thread... I was wondering if you could critique my horse. It's not a very good shot but I think you can probably see enough to get the job done.


Well, he looks stupid enough to be an Appy, but I don't see any spots.

Can't be an Arab, because he's not showing his butthole.

If he was a TB he would be too thin to get stuck.

Is his name Samson?


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I've got one of those rear confo pictures too...


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Horse photography is difficult.

That is why there is just a hand full of great horse photographers.

When I had my horses I would not let anyone take a snap shot of them.

Nothing good could come out of it.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Ripper said:


> Horse photography is difficult.
> 
> That is why there is just a hand full of great horse photographers.
> 
> ...


We're not asking for professional photographs of people's horses, Ripper.

We ARE asking for clear, in-focus, as-squared-up-as-you-can-get, as close to side-on as you can get shots of your clean horse in decent lighting (sun behind you works best, I've found) with no tack on, other than the halter. Motion shots (even walking), shots of them eating, shots of them with tack on, shots from wonky angles...NONE of those are helpful when trying to give a critique.

Think this (NOT a professional shot, by the way...just got REALLY lucky with the composition and had a decent camera):









As opposed to these:
















(This last one is not my horse, but a friend's horse...just using to illustrate my point)


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Just pointing out how difficult horse photography is.

The simplest angle can make a difference.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Like I said, we're not asking for perfection. We know it's difficult. Especially if you're by yourself and have a younger horse that doesn't like to stand still (like me, for example). All we're asking for is decent pics. 

Half the time, when someones prefaces their critique request with "I know these pics aren't great for giving a critique, but...", I don't even bother looking because nine times out of ten, they didn't even TRY to get good critique pics and just tossed up any pics of their horse they happened to have handy. If you know they aren't good for giving a critique, why are you using them? If someone says "I know these aren't great. I'm going to try to get better pics when I go to the barn tonight", I'll look and see if there's anything glaringly obvious I can point out. 

The ones that get me are the ones who put up the poor pics for critique (pics like the ones I posted) and then get upset when no one responds to their thread or when they're told that they need better pics.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Faceman said:


> I've got one of those rear confo pictures too...


Now thas a puuurty butt!


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Farmpony....she looks slightly down hill LOL


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh i meant faceman


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Casey02 said:


> Farmpony....she looks slightly down hill LOL


No... I'm pretty sure Facement just took that picture on a hill of some sort.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Yup...it's hard to find level ground at my place. You can imagine the trouble I had back when I was breeding...


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Faceman is she a bit cow hocked? She sure does have a nice neck, not many will twist that way and still retain that special something ROFL


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Rascaholic said:


> Faceman is she a bit cow hocked?


Yeah, actually she is mildly cow hocked. I was contemplating a hip replacement to straighten her out, but was afraid it might turn out like this...:rofl:


----------

